

The Sustainability of Web 2.0 - drm237
http://adamjh.blogspot.com/2007/10/sustainability-of-web-20.html
Since the inception of the term "Web 2.0", something about it has made me cringe. Even after reading numerous definitions and opinions over the past 2 years, I never seemed to be able to describe exactly what bothered me about it so much (beyond its ambiguity), until now.
======
aston
"The closest you'll get to Bubble valuations is Rupert Murdoch paying $580
million for Myspace. That's only off by a factor of 10 or so."

Funny quote, given today's world. Maybe PG meant 10 times too small?

